# CAUSEY WATER LEVEL???



## dunstan82 (Aug 19, 2009)

Has anyone been up to Causey lately? Was just wondering what the water level was like up there, and If any has been catching any fish?


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

The water level is about normal. If you're looking to launch a craft, it's possible.


----------



## dunstan82 (Aug 19, 2009)

Is it still easy to launch a heavy boat....


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

It's Possible.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Went up there today. The level is good and high. The fishing sucks though. Spent numerous hours there with 2 friends on rafts and a pontoon and we got the skunk. I had one bite on a little jake's in silver tipped with a nightcrawler. We spent most of our time in Skull Crack Arm and all the anglers that were WILLING to say if they caught a fish or not, only got one and most of us out there went home fishless. I saw 2 dinks jump at the dam and 3 godd sized one's jump at the right inlet of Skull Crack ARM. I think they wanted flies. Even the spillway below the dam was disapointing. I was missing a few colors in my spinner department like black, yellow, and purple but I tried every onther color spinner in my tackle boxes. Not complaining too bad it was my 1st softwater trip (I ice fish it with sucess for salmon and trout) so it was nice to scout out ice fishing holes for next year (blown knee this year) even if it took me 1.5 hours travel time to paddle back to the car. Man that place is bigger and prettier than I thought. In the winter a jig in yellow tipped with a waxworm works really well for Salmon and trout near the cliffs. Too bad there are a ton of cliff jumpers there.


----------



## Trophyboat (Jan 15, 2008)

I was too there this past weekend. The water level is about a foot from high water. It was slow for us too, caught 1 small slightly red koke and lost 1 other.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Trophyboat said:


> It was slow for us too, caught 1 small slightly red koke and lost 1 other.


I would love to hear what worked. You can PM or you don't have to tell me at all. I probably won't go there again till it freezes over.


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

Our haul on Friday...


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Ton_Def said:


> Our haul on Friday...


Very nice haul. I must have missed that report! So do ya want to tell me what in the world they were bitting on? A PM would be perfect too. Trophy Boaters lips are more sealed than a fish with lock jaw!

I actually broke down today and bought some salmon at Fresh Market today. My fishing buddy who works at the meat department got a real laugh when he saw me BUYING salmon! I always told him I will get my fill of fish from our waters of Utah but I caved in and paid $17 for a couple of pounds of fine red meat.

I am willing to bet you had one or all of the following.....1)Fish finder, 2) a motor on your boat, 3) trolling gear, 4) possibly a downrigger.


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

tye dye twins said:


> [quote="Ton_Def":39cng3r7]Our haul on Friday...


I am willing to bet you had one or all of the following.....1)Fish finder, 2) a motor on your boat, 3) trolling gear, 4) possibly a downrigger.[/quote:39cng3r7]

2 out of 4. No finder, no downrigger. I only started with a motor this year too! I used to troll and paddle in my canoe. But, I have two daughters, and they like the mobility of the motorized boat.

As far as "catching" goes, it's truly easy there. I have NEVER been skunked at that water, and I fish it at least twice a week. Think old fashioned....

Although, I do appreciate the negative reports. Less pressure...


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Ton_Def said:


> they like the mobility of the motorized boat.
> 
> As far as "catching" goes, it's truly easy there. I have NEVER been skunked at that water, and I fish it at least twice a week. Think old fashioned....
> 
> Although, I do appreciate the negative reports. Less pressure...


Well I would have to agree that paddling is a pain, my arms are still a little sore! Just Kidding.

As for "thinking old fashioned"....Well I am a young buck so that will be a tough-fy for me. Besides I don't own trolling gear either.

I am glad I could add to the negitive reports.  At the very least people now know what "not to try" when they go up there. I am pretty confident in my gear so I know how/where to use it but the fish were not interested. I guess the process of elimination continues. On the ice I have them dialed in though, so bring on winter! I would be more than willing to share where/what works in the winter if anyone is interested.


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

tye dye twins said:


> As for "thinking old fashioned"....Well I am a young buck so that will be a tough-fy for me.


We're probably the same age.. 



tye dye twins said:


> I am glad I could add to the negitive reports.  At the very least people now know what "not to try" when they go up there. I am pretty confident in my gear so I know how/where to use it but the fish were not interested. I guess the process of elimination continues. On the ice I have them dialed in though, so bring on winter! I would be more than willing to share where/what works in the winter if anyone is interested.


I didn't intend to sound conceded. I will NEVER post an actual "report" on Causey, but I am always willing to share info. I just find it entertaining to hear reports, or pull up on shore, and hear people complain about the poor fishing.
And YES! I do agree. BRING ON THE ICE!


----------

